# Puppy Food



## Princess16 (23 July 2016)

We have a 4 month puppy, currently feeding him on Orijen but at £63 per bag (lasts approx 6 wks) I'm looking for something just as good but cheaper. 

He is on a non grain diet, I.e treats etc.

Got to say his stools are perfect, coat lovely and glossy and seems really well on it. It's just the bloomin price.  He us now on 3 x feeds a day will go down to 2 at 6 months.  I also supplement his fiord with sardines / tuna in sunflower oil once a week too.

Thinking of feeding him raw chicken wings (breeder's advice she is all for raw). How do you normally feed these do you freeze first (read that somewhere). 

What are you feeding your puppies?


----------



## galaxy (23 July 2016)

Have you looked on 

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

You can analyse feed by ingredients/rating/price.

I recently did this and swopped to Eden which is a 5 star dog good but only costs 75p a day for my 27kg dog compared to £1.20+ for other top rated feeds

You can feed it to puppies

http://www.edenpetfoods.com/feeding-guide.html


----------



## Thistle (23 July 2016)

Millie Wolfheart is excellent. It's delivered to your door, high meat content, grain and rice free and British ingredients where possible. All their varieties are suitable for pups. They have an excellent telephone advice line and work out about half the price of Origin


----------



## Princess16 (23 July 2016)

Thistle said:



			Millie Wolfheart is excellent. It's delivered to your door, high meat content, grain and rice free and British ingredients where possible. All their varieties are suitable for pups. They have an excellent telephone advice line and work out about half the price of Origin
		
Click to expand...

Thank you will have a look into it


----------



## twiggy2 (23 July 2016)

Another vote for Millies wolfheart


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 July 2016)

My lot were on Orijen as babies, the breeder had them on some awful cheap rubbish. Quite honestly, I don't think spending about a tenner a week on dog food is much :confused3: 

Read through the raw sticky at the top of the board. It explains how to introduce it and what to expect. It is very cheap once you find a supplier.

 My two younger dogs are exclusively raw fed. Yesterday, they had pluck, a mix of lung, heart, liver, trachea, plus minced turkey. I sometimes add in tinned mackerel, whole raw eggs, whole fish like herring or sprats. In their freezer are pig trotters, kidney, chicken pieces, minced tongue, lamb breast, a pheasant.


----------



## galaxy (23 July 2016)

Thistle said:



			Millie Wolfheart is excellent. It's delivered to your door, high meat content, grain and rice free and British ingredients where possible. All their varieties are suitable for pups. They have an excellent telephone advice line and work out about half the price of Origin
		
Click to expand...


I've heard good things about Millie's  wolf heart but plumped for Eden as it is cheaper if you are looking at costs (and cheaper still if you buy their working dog option)


----------



## Thistle (23 July 2016)

galaxy said:



			I've heard good things about Millie's  wolf heart but plumped for Eden as it is cheaper if you are looking at costs (and cheaper still if you buy their working dog option)
		
Click to expand...

Just looked Eden up, seems to be around £20 a bag more than Millies with only an 80/20 option. I usually feed 50/50 or 60/40. Can you post a link to cheaper options please. I usually pay under £40 for 12kg

No Eden stockists near us it seems so would need delivery


----------



## Thistle (23 July 2016)

I'M ALSO TRYING cOUNTRY DOG FOODS hEAVEN sCENT at the moment, seems good, similar to the foods above and a not for profit company, so cheaper.


----------



## Clodagh (23 July 2016)

I love Millies Wolfheart, I gave in and got some when the vet bills for constant bad ears got beyond a joke. Only young lab is on it, at the moment the  two older dogs are still on skinners duck and rice. 
Young lab looks fab on it, her coat is great and she is full of energy. She works so the energy is a plus!
I really couldn't feed raw, life is too short both to manage the storage and the constant nit picking to get the right proportion of each food.


----------



## galaxy (23 July 2016)

Thistle said:



			Just looked Eden up, seems to be around £20 a bag more than Millies with only an 80/20 option. I usually feed 50/50 or 60/40. Can you post a link to cheaper options please. I usually pay under £40 for 12kg

No Eden stockists near us it seems so would need delivery
		
Click to expand...

I am purely going off what it says on all about dog food. It must come down the quantity fed

Eden working dog food - 15kg bag - £49.99 - feed 160g/day
Millie's turkey and veg (the cheapest with a 5star on all about dog) - 14.5kg - £52.99 - feed 190g a day

To get it under £40 a bag your bags must be smaller and also less meat content which prob takes it out of the 5 star rating which is why I haven't seen it on all about dog food

I get free delivery for Eden (hour slot next day)


----------



## Thistle (23 July 2016)

Who do you order from to get free delivery, am genuinely interested as already committed to this type of feeding and with 4 med/large dogs every penny counts.


----------



## galaxy (23 July 2016)

Thistle said:



			Millie Wolfheart is excellent. It's delivered to your door, high meat content, grain and rice free and British ingredients where possible. All their varieties are suitable for pups. They have an excellent telephone advice line and work out about half the price of Origin
		
Click to expand...




Thistle said:



			Who do you order from to get free delivery, am genuinely interested as already committed to this type of feeding and with 4 med/large dogs every penny counts.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.leadondogshop.co.uk/faq/?doing_wp_cron=1469305342.6475110054016113281250

I buy from here. I always buy 2 bags at a time anyway which gives free delivery as I have 2 large dogs and 2 bags means I have to wait in less often!


----------



## Thistle (25 July 2016)

Thanks, I usually buy 6 bags at a time as I have good storage


----------

